# worms...parasites?



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi here is a pic of my first good imitator egg developing. along the edge of the water around the egg you will see some small squiggly white lines. these are somewhere around 3/16 to 1/4" they move like worms. I have also seen them in water in some of my other tanks. Have had no mysterious deaths or anything, but would like to know if these are a potenial threat to eggs or my frogs, and if so, how do I get rid of them? The eggs came from a setup that is but 6 months old, Corkbark, greatstuff, coco-bedding, ABG mix substrate, spagnum moss, LECA, Bromeliads, Spaths, and Salaginella.








Thanks,


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

see my other post
mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

i have noticed the same type of small worm like thing. in my tank today on my prayer plant leaf never seen it before if anyone knows what this is i would like to know also.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

well we all are on the same boat cause i have noticed them in my vivarium too :shock: long time ago. I did something to see what they would eat. I put a little bit of fish food and the next day the fish food was almost all cover by these little white worms. when the vivariums is extremely humid they seem to come out. they were inside my old vivarium for about a year or more and nothing happened to my frogs.

I hope this help a bit


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

They look like some kind of nematode. My guess is they aren't doing any harm. Possibly some type of soil nematode... I'm not sure.


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Those look just like the worms I found in my viv. I've only ever seen them eat the dead fruit flies that the frogs don't want. I was told that they were possibly Grindel worms and that they were actually good for the tank.

Just passing on some aquired info...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

I read somewhere (I think another post here) that grindel worms may eat eggs. I'll Try and find it asap for you not sure what was decided about it whether they only ate the dead eggs or if they killed them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

I've seen them in my old set up, and found the tinc's would lap them up when they would see them crawling around. I hope they were okay for them


----------

